# Overdue?



## sparkles2307 (May 11, 2009)

We have an older cow, well ok we have SEVERAL older ladies lol.  Anyways, her half sister was about 13 last year and delivered a stillborn, deformed calf.  WE assumed it was due to her age and sold her.  Now "Calfy" is, by our limited calculations (DH is a lifelong cattle farmer who knows his stuff, but precious brother in law accidentally let the bull out 3 weeks early while we were on vacation last spring) about 2 weeks overdue.  Shes always been one that would calf the moment she bagged up... this time she has started bagging up really slowly, like a heifer, and has stayed bagged up for about 5 days now with NO discharge or any signs of labor...not even standing like shes uncomfortable.  She had a cold last week...I am beginning to worry that the calf is dead...not sure how we can tell if things are ok or not????  Any suggestions?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 11, 2009)

If you're pretty sure that she's two weeks overdue and she is bagged up, I would go ahead an induce her. You can do this by giving Lutalyse or calling the vet and having them come out and giving her a mix of drugs that will induce too.

Not really anyway to tell if the calf is alive or not unless you want to sit and watch her 24/7 for movement or do a pelvic exam (and then it could be hard to tell). Whether the calf is alive or not it needs to be born and if your confident on the due date then induce. IMO


----------



## sparkles2307 (May 11, 2009)

Thanks, !!!!


----------



## Imissmygirls (May 11, 2009)

If you had a headgate or some confinement, you could *bump* her to look for movement.


----------



## laughingllama75 (May 12, 2009)

But are you SURE she is overdue? if you were on vacation, and didn't see the cow bred, she may have gotten bred at the very end. it could be bad to induce early, I would do a pevic on her to be sure. Becaue she is older, she may possibly be doing things different this time. I have birthed many horses, llamas and dogs......one thinkg I know for sure- expect the uexpected. especially when it comes to birthin babies and due dates. Good luck, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 12, 2009)

What will a pelvic tell at this stage? A vet isn't going to be able to tell if the calf's size is at 38 weeks or 40 weeks or whatever at this point. 

Bumping the calf won't always tell you if it's alive or not. DH thought Cheer's calf was dead. Never saw movement. Couldn't get it to move bumping. Nothing. Calf was alive. Not the first time we've had this happen either. 

One thing to remember is there isn't much room for the calf at this point so the movement is more limited. Not so much room to swing those legs to kick.

I did stress if they are sure of the due date.


----------



## laughingllama75 (May 12, 2009)

I was thinking the vet could tell if there was movement....


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 12, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> I was thinking the vet could tell if there was movement....


That they probably could do. But, there is really nothing they can do about it if the calf is dead. So, my opinion is why waste the money on the vet call? If their sure on the due date and want her induced by the vet then call the vet and they can check. Otherwise, just to have them check to see if the calf is alive or dead, I don't think it's worth it.


----------



## laughingllama75 (May 12, 2009)

Hmmm. I guess so.....I was just thinking if the calf was alive? would it live now if it were induced? Not trying to be nit-picky, just curious. I absolutley believe it is more important to save the cow, than a possibly alive calf. I also do believe time is of the essence. i was just thinking of all possibilities (and not knowing enough about cows and all thier wonderful habits, makes me a real NON expert so I tend to have the vet out more than a lot of people. though my vet  treats me really decent on pricing as he is literally right next door).


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 12, 2009)

With the cow all bagged up the cow will be fine to either raise a calf or to milk. As for the calf, inducing will not kill it. If the calf is still alive, inducing in itself won't hurt. Of course, we all know things can happen with labor and delivery to change that. 

There's also the fact that if they believe the cow is 2 weeks overdue then that calf is growing and after 2 weeks the cows immune system will start working against the calf. Same as with people.


----------



## laughingllama75 (May 12, 2009)

huh. see, I learn new things all the time.  thanks for being a plethera of knowledge, and passing it on to those of us (like me!) who need it. I love this board.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 12, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> huh. see, I learn new things all the time.  thanks for being a plethera of knowledge, and passing it on to those of us (like me!) who need it. I love this board.


No problem.


----------



## sparkles2307 (May 12, 2009)

Good news all!  I got home yesterday and there was a new baby in the pen!  Mom and calf are fine, the calf is REALLY big!  I just knew if I posted on here she would go, hooray!


----------



## laughingllama75 (May 12, 2009)

Hooray!!! Congrats on the new baby.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 12, 2009)

:bun  :bun I'm glad she finally had the calf. Is it a bull or heifer?

Hint: We love pics!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 12, 2009)

congrats on that new calf.


----------



## sparkles2307 (May 12, 2009)

Its a heifer and it was torrentially downpouring last night when I got home so no pics, but will get one up soon!  I will have to get one of ALL the babies (its just silly that DH wont get 2 bulls so we have calves over a 3 month stretch, some of the "babies" are huge now!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 12, 2009)

It is amazing how fast the grow, isn't it?


----------



## wynedot55 (May 12, 2009)

calves grow fast like lil weeds.


----------



## MReit (May 12, 2009)

Sooo glad you had a healthy baby! And glad you didn't have to induce. I wouldn't induce unless 100% on due date..We just had a lil bull born at work who was induced and you can tell, sometimes a couple days can make a difference!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 13, 2009)




----------

